# Cholla! Cholla! Cholla!



## RussellTheShihTzu

This Cholla is legally collected from public lands in Arizona and has not been exposed to pesticides, fertilizers or other pollutants.

To prepare for aquarium: Place Cholla in a pot of water and bring to a boil; boil for five minutes; let set in the water until it cools; rinse in treated water. Roots are heavy and can take several days to weeks to water log enough to sink. I was told if you make tiny holes in the wood it will speed up the process. Cholla turns a deep brown once it has been in the water for a while.

*Seller makes no guarantee that Cholla is Betta-safe. It is up to the buyer to check for places that need sanding, plugging or other alterations before placing in tank.*

All measurements are approximate. Priority shipping is once per week. Repeat customers receive 10% off purchases of $25 or more. Does not include shipping. I am happy to check rates for International buyers.

PM with Cholla numbers and ZIP for shipping cost. If you don't want Priority shipping make a note.

PayPal only. *PLEASE LIST CHOLLA NUMBERS IN THE "NOTES" SECTION*. First come, first served. However, I will hold Cholla for a nonrefundable 25% deposit.

Please feel free to share your tanks containing my Cholla in this thread!

Thanks for looking and don't forget....if you are crafty Cholla is a great base wood!

RTST

Cannot ship until late June. Will remove photo when Cholla sells. So if you see a photo the piece is available.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

14 more to price and measure.


----------

